# Routed track question



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Does anyone know if somebody makes routed track for HO scale that has stainless steel rails? The reason i ask is because i would like to set up another track in my garage and it is far from dry in there and I wouldn't want to see a new track get destroyed. Maybe there is a drawback to using stainless as rail material that I am not aware of, but i haven't seen any brands listed with this material.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Good quality stainless is not cheap and not magnetic.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ask Hilltop.
His track has stainless rail, and it is magnetic, but slightly less that regular track.
To me it's better than having too much downforce, like some other tracks.
I think he has a friend who makes tracks with the same materials.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey gearhead just my 2cents use ss only if you can find it thin likeclick together track thin. do not use fishtape!!!! ss has a strong memory and will snap the mdf that you routed. maybe look back at some previous posts. you may find your answer. best of luck. the reward is waitin for ya.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Gear Head said:


> Does anyone know if somebody makes routed track for HO scale that has stainless steel rails? The reason i ask is because i would like to set up another track in my garage and it is far from dry in there and I wouldn't want to see a new track get destroyed. Maybe there is a drawback to using stainless as rail material that I am not aware of, but i haven't seen any brands listed with this material.



You may want to rethink this. Lots of the original Maxtrax had 300 series S.S. rail (the magnetic kind). They are famouse for not carrying electricity well. They need lots of jumpers and are VERY dificult to set up shoes on unles perfectly maintained.

I would stay with mild steel rails and try to keep it well tended. As long as it does rain on the thing, you should ber fine.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you all for your input. I thought it was too good to be true or everyone would be making tracks with stainless. Now, to make room and begin the search. Oh yeah, I still need to find someone to race with too. :freak:


----------

